# 2 neutered house rabbits free to a forever home-Birmingham



## lillum208 (Oct 4, 2012)

Hi guys
Due to a change in circumstance we are looking for a new home for our rabbits :-( They are almost 3 years old, a female lionhead and male netherland dwarf. They are neutered, microchipped, vaccinated, wormed and litter trained and come with their 5ft indoor cage and accessories. They are much loved and we will be sad to see them go, but due to financial difficulty we can no longer give them the care they deserve. Please do not hestitate to ask for more information.

Thankyou!


----------



## lillum208 (Oct 4, 2012)

Rehomed! Thankyou!


----------



## Fur And Feathers (Oct 8, 2012)

Are these Bob and Eliza?
Just checking as a follow up.


----------

